
CES Is the World's Greatest Hardware Show Stuck in a Software Era - Pr0
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/01/ces-2013-software/
======
jonknee
The real magic of CES isn't any new products that come out, it's the
relationships. A supplier meets a manufacturer. Sometime later it shows up in
the new must have gadget.

~~~
mezeek
That's the point... There aren't any new must have gadgets anymore, because
they're now apps.

~~~
jonknee
The apps have to run on something. Apple is one of the largest companies in
the world by making some of that hardware. Yet, Apple's hardware is assembled
by another company and is made up on components from hundreds of other
companies, most you have never heard of. Those companies are all at CES and
are all fighting unseen battles for the next generation of electronics.
There's no need to have a flashy keynote or booth babes, but the back
conference rooms are where the real CES is.

------
cviedmai
What I cannot really understand is why would you go there to make new releases
of hardware when _everyone_ is doing exactly the same bombastic releases. It
becomes almost like a cook fight, and ultimately it dilutes your news.

I think what Apple (and also now Google, Facebook..) does by having their own
event, it's a much better approach. Of course this is something you can only
do with size.

